# Let's Talk Drew Estate + Infused Sticks



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a bit of a multi-faceted thread so I apologize in advance if this thread gets confusing!

This morning I was looking online at some infused Drew Estate cigars online. Then I got to thinking about just how many lines of cigars that DE puts out! I actually had to do some research about all of the cigars they put out. Of course there are the coveted Liga Privada cigars but then there have also been some flops in the cigar world. So what are your thoughts on Drew Estate, especially towards their infused lines please.

I'm quite curious about the following sticks:
*Pimp Sticks
*Acid Ltd. Def Sea
*Natural Dirt Torpedo
*Irish Hops (have on in humi but need to fire it up soon)

Also, I'm curious about any other infused sticks that are worth trying. I am more of a traditional cigar smoker that likes just a natural tobacco cigar but I certainly enjoy a nice flavor or infused cigar here and there. So any info on Acids or CAO or anything would be greatly appreciated.

Finally, if anyone has a B&M nearby that stocks these sticks at MSRP or a reasonable price anyway, please PM if you would be willing to purchase these for me and then ship them and of course, I will reimburse you beforehand. It might be in the next month before I would be able to purchase but I am just getting a feel. I don't want to commit to a five pack if they are just too bizarre for me.

Also, I thought I would include this Drew Estate blog. It's a pretty interesting read about how they got started and what not, hope you enjoy it as well! http://blog.drewestate.com/index.php/our-story/

Thank you in advance for the information and this thread is completely open to anything DE if you would like but I hope to hear some good feed back from you all!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

No.:hug:







Just kidding Donovan, I just had to.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> No.:hug:
> 
> Just kidding Donovan, I just had to.


Haha I take it you aren't a fan Veeral! That's completely understandable. Zach was telling me the same thing. I had some flavored and infused sticks on my wishlist and he said that I would probably not like them but I would just have to find that out on my own, which is understandable again!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never tried any infused sticks, so I suppose I can't write them off completely (don't knock it 'til you try it, right?), but they just don't sound good. I generally don't like "added" flavors in anything. I want water, not flavored water. I drink coffee black, because if it's good it doesn't need to be bogged down by creamer! Same with cigars. I have a suspicion that infused sticks are really crappy tobacco with a flavor infused to mask this fact.

Just my two cents. But, like I've said many times before, smoke what you like and like what you smoke! Infused sticks show up on the Jam and Monster all the time for really low prices. Roll the dice, buy a sampler! You only live once!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I'm quite curious about the following sticks:
> *Pimp Sticks
> *Acid Ltd. Def Sea
> *Natural Dirt Torpedo
> *Irish Hops (have on in humi but need to fire it up soon)


Pimp Sticks, Dirt, Irish Hops are all from the DE Natural line. They aren't infused and if I read correctly they use tobaccos that are traditionally used for pipe tobacco to give them their unique flavor. A few of them like the Dirt have sweetened tips, which is easy to get rid of with a damp paper towel before smoking. These I like.

I have yet to try the Acid Ltd. Def Sea, and doubt I will any time soon. Of the herbal/botanical infused sticks I have only tried the Blondie and the Opulence 3. The infusion tastes/smells the same except the Blondie is a light colored wrapper and the Opulence 3 is a maduro like wrapper. They are not terrible but not something I want to smoke all the time.

Another one that I like is the Isla Del Sol. It's coffee infused with a sumatra wrapper. These are something I like to smoke when I don't want to smoke my more expensive smokes (Illusions, LP, etc). These I will probably buy a box of soon.

Tabak Especial is another line that isn't too bad either if you are looking for something infused. Again, it's coffee infused. While they all taste pretty good I prefer the Red Eye, yummy. Don't expect to get a major smack you in the face coffee flavor, it's very subtle.

I can't comment on the Ambrosia line, have yet to try them yet, hope they are better than the ACID line.

Seeing as you already have the Irish Hops, I could put together a little package for you with a Dirt Torp, Root, Clean Robusto, Pimp Stick, Dark Angel, Isla Del Sol, Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche/Red Eye & an Opulence 3 (if you want an Herbal infused) if you would like.

:smoke:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I've never tried any infused sticks, so I suppose I can't write them off completely (don't knock it 'til you try it, right?), but they just don't sound good. I generally don't like "added" flavors in anything. I want water, not flavored water. I drink coffee black, because if it's good it doesn't need to be bogged down by creamer! Same with cigars. I have a suspicion that infused sticks are really crappy tobacco with a flavor infused to mask this fact.


I know what you mean Joe, cigars are great on their own without any enhancers, don't get me wrong. I guess it's just something different, ya know? I like black coffee but I used to be a big creamer fan. Now, I like black coffee but I still like a flavored bean every once in awhile. Just something different from the norm. Similar reason as to why I picked up smoking pipe tobacco, something different than a cigar. Cigars are still top dog in my book, but a good bowl of pipe tobacco is great once a week or every other week.



Fury556 said:


> Pimp Sticks, Dirt, Irish Hops are all from the DE Natural line. They aren't infused and if I read correctly they use tobaccos that are traditionally used for pipe tobacco to give them their unique flavor. A few of them like the Dirt have sweetened tips, which is easy to get rid of with a damp paper towel before smoking. These I like.
> 
> I have yet to try the Acid Ltd. Def Sea, and doubt I will any time soon. Of the herbal/botanical infused sticks I have only tried the Blondie and the Opulence 3. The infusion tastes/smells the same except the Blondie is a light colored wrapper and the Opulence 3 is a maduro like wrapper. They are not terrible but not something I want to smoke all the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great feedback my man! The more I think about it, the Def Sea does sounds a bit bizarre having an herbal blend and what not but I like the fact that these are really earthy flavors. Another BOTL here also brought up the Ambrosia line which sounded interested indeed. Is the sweetened tip pretty pronounced on the Dirt?

Your offer sounds great and if you could PM with a price on that plus shipping, I would be happy to work something out with you my man! Also, on second dig though my humi, I found I have a Isla Del Sol and an Acid Kuba Kuba from a fusion sampler, just haven't lit them up for some reason, almost forgot about them. Just shoot me a PM and we'll work something out if you would be willing to my man!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love infused sticks, just as much as i love a padron. 

now, after saying that i can recommend a few to you. 

Isla del sols like said above. Its normally the smoke i go to for a new smoker. One of my favorites. 
Acid blondies are a great quick smoke! Small in size, yet taste amazing
acid V(five)-one of there best, and very very good
acid beach(corona cigars exclusive)-probably the best acid i have ever had. 
acid southside(chicago exclusive)-while its infused, you can barely tell. do not reccomend it at all
acid liquid-decent smoke, and nice burn
acid deaf sea-super strong flavor

I too can help out if you looking to try anything. I have a nice humidor dedicated just to infused


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I love infused sticks, just as much as i love a padron.
> 
> now, after saying that i can recommend a few to you.
> 
> ...


Very nice my man, great information! Thanks for all of the recommendations! I'll go ahead and shoot you a PM and we can talk prices and what not my brother! Now, you seem to also be a traditional cigar smoker but you like infused like myself. Does the infused flavor overpower the tobacco? I mean, I want to still be able to taste the tobacco yet still have these flavors that further enhance the tobacco but don't kill the tobacco flavor. Look forward to trying a couple!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Very nice my man, great information! Thanks for all of the recommendations! I'll go ahead and shoot you a PM and we can talk prices and what not my brother! Now, you seem to also be a traditional cigar smoker but you like infused like myself. Does the infused flavor overpower the tobacco? I mean, I want to still be able to taste the tobacco yet still have these flavors that further enhance the tobacco but don't kill the tobacco flavor. Look forward to trying a couple!


certain ones, yes it does. The southside, you can barely taste the flavor. 
The beach, is the best overall. 
the deaf sea, you can barely taste the tobacco. 
the blondie, i cant recall, but i will tell you in about 20 minutes
the v, you can for sure, but still can tell its in fused. 
the del sol, its just amazing, equal mix


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Donovan that is not exactly true brother. I did not actually say which you would not like. No harm no foul!

As of now I don't like any of his infused sticks. It was not always this way. When I first started smoking (my first week) I was in love with the Kuba Kuba and a couple others. I stocked up on the Cafe Con Leche. Which is one I would recommend if your looking into infused sticks. Tons of chocolate and cocoa!
Smoke what you like, like what you smoke brother.
Once I started smoking regular cigars I began to appreciate them for what they are, and at the same time those sweetened tips and the floral scents really got to me.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> certain ones, yes it does. The southside, you can barely taste the flavor.
> The beach, is the best overall.
> the deaf sea, you can barely taste the tobacco.
> the blondie, i cant recall, but i will tell you in about 20 minutes
> ...


Alright awesome! I haven't even heard of the Beach before and I'll be sure to try and spark up that Isla Del Sol this week hopefully, I'm sure I should be able to get a chance for it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Donovan that is not exactly true brother. I did not actually say which you would not like. No harm no foul!
> 
> As of now I don't like any of his infused sticks. It was not always this way. When I first started smoking (my first week) I was in love with the Kuba Kuba and a couple others. I stocked up on the Cafe Con Leche. Which is one I would recommend if your looking into infused sticks. Tons of chocolate and cocoa!
> Smoke what you like, like what you smoke brother.
> Once I started smoking regular cigars I began to appreciate them for what they are, and at the same time those sweetened tips and the floral scents really got to me.


I definitely apologize Zach! I was referring more to the Gurkha Grand Reserve and Oliveros Cognac that were on my wishlist, I just want to try them and won't be able to get them out of my system until I do.

I guess I don't' know what it is about flavored cigars that gets me. I definitely appreciate a fine cigar, don't get me wrong at all. Just sometimes, I look in my humidor and say hmm, I need some completely different today and I think a nice subtly infused stick would fit that bit. I've bought really bad flavored cigars before and been deeply disappointed but I thought, a nice infused stick might be worth the extra money.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Like I said if I were to suggest any infused type cigar from DE it would be the cafe con leche!



donovanrichardson said:


> I definitely apologize Zach! I was referring more to the Gurkha Grand Reserve and Oliveros Cognac that were on my wishlist, I just want to try them and won't be able to get them out of my system until I do.
> 
> I guess I don't' know what it is about flavored cigars that gets me. I definitely appreciate a fine cigar, don't get me wrong at all. Just sometimes, I look in my humidor and say hmm, I need some completely different today and I think a nice subtly infused stick would fit that bit. I've bought really bad flavored cigars before and been deeply disappointed but I thought, a nice infused stick might be worth the extra money.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Like I said if I were to suggest any infused type cigar from DE it would be the cafe con leche!


Sounds good Zach! I'll do some reading. What about the Java by DE?

Also, I realized that I sent you that El Mejor Espresso in our trade but I thought you might be like it because it's very subtle in there. It's been resting for a couple months and the flavors might be a bit more pronounced but I thought for the price, if anything, it was a good maduro!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> No.:hug:
> 
> Just kidding Donovan, I just had to.


 +1,,,+1,,,,+1


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I used to really dig the Kuba Kuba Maduro when I first started smoking, now it's a very iffy thing. I find it hard to enjoy them now as much as I did then. One I like, yet don't smoke often at all is the CAO Gold Honey. But only in the petit corona size. Any more than that and I can't take it. I agree with you on the "need something different" side of things. Every now and then, I'll break out my pipe or smoke a little flavored stick. Even if I don't enjoy it, it just makes me enjoy smoking my real cigars 

Also, the Java is an OK stick... My friend absolutely loves it. I am not a fan. I think most prefer it in the Maduro (or the original whatever they call it these days) wrapper as opposed to the Connecticut one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you will find that most on this board are not fans of infused cigars.
Fact is, Drew sells a ton of them. I was ready sales info and was completely surprised......I am in a small colege town, and the local shop sells a ton of Drew
and Macs.....
If you are new to cigars, I would go slow on infused as ones palate changes quickly the first yr of smokeing cigars. Many will tell you, sticks they enjoyed early are dog rockets today.. ......


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Stogin said:


> I used to really dig the Kuba Kuba Maduro when I first started smoking, now it's a very iffy thing. I find it hard to enjoy them now as much as I did then. One I like, yet don't smoke often at all is the CAO Gold Honey. But only in the petit corona size. Any more than that and I can't take it. I agree with you on the "need something different" side of things. Every now and then, I'll break out my pipe or smoke a little flavored stick. Even if I don't enjoy it, it just makes me enjoy smoking my real cigars
> 
> Also, the Java is an OK stick... My friend absolutely loves it. I am not a fan. I think most prefer it in the Maduro (or the original whatever they call it these days) wrapper as opposed to the Connecticut one.


Thanks for the info! I appreciate the help! I have a petite corona in the CAO Honey Gold that was from the Flavours sampler but so far, all of them in there have been deeply disappointing with the exception of Eileens Dream.

I am definitely going to check at a B&M next time I get up there as to if I can buy a single Java. If I remember right, they had them but I rarely get up there which is disappointing!



asmartbull said:


> I think you will find that most on this board are not fans of infused cigars.
> Fact is, Drew sells a ton of them. I was ready sales info and was completely surprised......I am in a small colege town, and the local shop sells a ton of Drew
> and Macs.....
> If you are new to cigars, I would go slow on infused as ones palate changes quickly the first yr of smokeing cigars. Many will tell you, sticks they enjoyed early are dog rockets today.. ......


I know what you mean man! New smokers like them because of the flavor and I'm sure most of us here started smoking on Cherry Swishers and Grape White Owls and thinking they were good. But those are very flavored without a hint of tobacco. These "new breed" infused sticks seem to be bringing together the best of both worlds with decent tobacco and decent, more natural flavorings.

I'm just curious as heck about them! I am by no means dissing regular sticks or trying to find a substitute for a nice regular stick, just some different to have on hand as well as pass out to occasional smoking friends as I believe they would appreciate it more than a regular tobacco stick.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know about the others, but I like the Dirt Torpedo. I can usually get a good deal on them, and enjoy them as an "outdoor" cigar, say fishing.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Peter584 said:


> I don't know about the others, but I like the Dirt Torpedo. I can usually get a good deal on them, and enjoy them as an "outdoor" cigar, say fishing.


Thanks Peter! Do you buy them from a local B&M or offline?


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Online, either monster or CI can usually pick them up for $15 for 5


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Peter584 said:


> Online, either monster or CI can usually pick them up for $15 for 5


Thanks my man, I'll keep an eye out for them possibly!

Keep the great information coming guys! I really appreciate the help so far. If anyone else has anything else they can recommend from DE or any infused stick for that matter, let me know!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't speak from too much experience, but I can second what was said earlier about the Cafe Con Leche and the Red Eye. Both of these are versions of Tabak Especial, and I enjoy them as an early smoke or when I'm in the mood for something sweet. I probably only smoke these once every couple of months, and they rarely disappoint. 

When I first started smoking, I tried the CI Legends by Drew Estate, and I thought it was very similar to the Cafe Con Leche, but this was probably due to the sweetened tip. Either way, if you like infused, all three of those are good bets. The only infused stick I had that wasn't coffee flavored was the Def Sea, and I didn't like it one bit. I don't think herbal/botanical aromas match very well with tobacco. Just my opinion.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Animal said:


> I can't speak from too much experience, but I can second what was said earlier about the Cafe Con Leche and the Red Eye. Both of these are versions of Tabak Especial, and I enjoy them as an early smoke or when I'm in the mood for something sweet. I probably only smoke these once every couple of months, and they rarely disappoint.
> 
> When I first started smoking, I tried the CI Legends by Drew Estate, and I thought it was very similar to the Cafe Con Leche, but this was probably due to the sweetened tip. Either way, if you like infused, all three of those are good bets. The only infused stick I had that wasn't coffee flavored was the Def Sea, and I didn't like it one bit. I don't think herbal/botanical aromas match very well with tobacco. Just my opinion.


Thanks for the help Chad! I had seen CI Legens by DE and been curious but I'm getting somewhat of a general consensus that the Def Sea is just not a very good stick with the herbal and botanical oils mixed in it. I think I would definitely like the Tabak Especial line with those coffee flavors, it would be more earthy on my palate.

I appreciate all of the good information brothers, keep it coming!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't mean to knock any infused cigar but as Bull said a lot do not like them. I've tried some and remember when Lars Tetan cigars were the rage...it tastes like Kool Aid infused cigars and it's that sickening sweetness I don't like and then to add insult to injury they sweetened the tip...talk about getting diabetes from a cigar. FOG's are those who like the leaf tobacco at its finest...natural.


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

So far the only infused cigar ive liked was a drew estate java. it was a 60 rg that was 3/4 connecticut wrapper and 1/4 maduro wrapper at the head. it was a pretty good stick. but so far i havent had an acid or any other infused cigar that ive liked


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I will say out of all the infused cigars I've had Drew Estate does it the best.

Having one once in a while isn't bad I suppose.

I used to enjoy the Kuba Kuba's a lot - but as my palette developed further I found myself almost gagging on them.

There are just so many real tobacco's out there that offer a better flavor to me.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I've only had a couple - a friend at work gave me a Drew Estates Java Latte and a Drew Estates Java Maduro. Both were OK - I enjoyed them, but not enough to add them to my longterm repertory. The Latte was way too sweet at the first - I guess the tip is sweetened. The Maduro didn't strike me that way, and I liked it better than the Latte over all.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I certainly appreciate it!

The criticisms are totally fine and I absolutely respect that, and also, I love natural tobacco and have had a lot of great cigars. I'm just looking for a couple sticks to break the norm and mostly for friends when they come around. 

Yeah this sweetness is kind of killing it for me. I don't like that overwhelming sweetness that we all used to get when we smoked cheap gas station cigars with their completely chemical flavorings and what not.

I'll be on my quest to smoke what infused sticks I've got, I might have to do some kind of "shoot out" thread with a variety of infused sticks, might be fun to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Does anyone know which DE cigars have sweetened tips and which ones do not? I cant seem to find a definitive answer to that anywhere, not even on the DE site. 

Ill give the paper towel thing a try next time, but I recently had a Dirt Torpedo and the tip had a ton of whtaver it is they put on it. It probally took about 20 minutes of smoking the cigar, the whole while trying to get the sweet off, to get rid of it.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I have smoked two DE infused cigars, the Kuba Kuba (Maduro?) and a Blondie. They were both weird beyond description. These cigars must be dipped in Kayro syrup ot something like that. The Blondie aroma reminded me of a strip club I used to frequent many moons ago. I could not finish either one. To me they belong in a candy store, or better yet an adult shop... and are being marketed to young people who can't palette real cigar flavors.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I have smoked two DE infused cigars, the Kuba Kuba (Maduro?) and a Blondie. They were both weird beyond description. These cigars must be dipped in Kayro syrup ot something like that. The Blondie aroma reminded me of a strip club I used to frequent many moons ago. I could not finish either one. To me they belong in a candy store, or better yet an adult shop... and are being marketed to young people who can't palette real cigar flavors.


Thanks John, I'm afraid I'm just going to have to dig in and try it for myself to get it out of my system. I'm hoping some of the cigars out of the Natural line are a little better and well, more natural tasting. The consensus I am getting is to stay away from the majority of the Acids. I have a Kuba Kuba on hand so I'll try and light that up soon.


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> are being marketed to young people who can't palette real cigar flavors.


We all gotta start somewhere


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate infused anything, but I just picked up a box of Puros Huerfanos and got sucked into a $10 bonus sampler which includes 2 Natural roots and 2 Tabak especials.

I have them in their own tuppedor at the moment. My friends will probably get them but maybe I fire one up just to see how bad they.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I hate infused anything, but I just picked up a box of Puros Huerfanos and got sucked into a $10 bonus sampler which includes 2 Natural roots and 2 Tabak especials.
> 
> I have them in their own tuppedor at the moment. My friends will probably get them but maybe I fire one up just to see how bad they.


Hey thanks for bumping the thread Rick!

I think you might be surprised at the Tabak Especial, it's supposed to be a lot more natural than you might think I would say, hopefully you are pleasantly surprised my man!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got a Extra Ordinary Band a Blondie from a friend to try. dont know if Ill like them. Ive been trying, for whatever reason, to find an Acid I actually like. the Larry isnt supposed to have a sweet tip so off the bat thats a plus. 

I also really want to try one of the Tabak Especial Red Eyes, or any of the other Tabaks actually since like others have said thet have a more complimentary flavor to them.


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I just got a Extra Ordinary Band a Blondie from a friend to try. dont know if Ill like them. Ive been trying, for whatever reason, to find an Acid I actually like. the Larry isnt supposed to have a sweet tip so off the bat thats a plus.
> 
> I also really want to try one of the Tabak Especial Red Eyes, or any of the other Tabaks actually since like others have said thet have a more complimentary flavor to them.


If you had the kuba the Blondie is pretty much the same. 
I don't like the Kuba it too sweet and infused.
The Blondie is not a bad and I could handle the sweetness and infusion it in small doses. it's a good smoke for a bar or something the smell does not seem to piss people off as much. I enjoyed the ACID one and 5, although it's not worth the price, is not bad from time to time. 
I have been looking into trying the Opulence 3.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Friends don't let friends smoke infused cigars......:rotfl:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't let everyone talk you out of it... give em a shot. Personally I don't mind the flavor of the smokes as much as I loathe that sweetened tip. It tastes like it's coated in aspartame. 

You won't find yourself getting a great satisfaction from a rich cigar with these but having smoked many types of "tobacco" in my years I can appreciate an occasional flavor or two... the problem being those terrible tips. It's the reason I don't touch these.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

You have a great "Flavored" stick right in your Humi, the Irish Hops is what I go to when I want something other than a regular Cigar. The Isla Del Sol's are not to bad either. I have never smoked one (don't really like any of the Acid Line) but I have a friend that says the Opulance-3's are really good. Good luck, Drew Estate is the way to go if smoking the "other" sticks....


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

rocketmann82 said:


> You have a great "Flavored" stick right in your Humi, the Irish Hops is what I go to when I want something other than a regular Cigar. The Isla Del Sol's are not to bad either. I have never smoked one (don't really like any of the Acid Line) but I have a friend that says the Opulance-3's are really good. Good luck, Drew Estate is the way to go if smoking the "other" sticks....


Thanks Roger, I appreciate the feed back! I'm looking forward to both of those sticks that you mentioned, I might have to try and light the Irish Hops up sometime this week maybe, I definitely want to get to it soon!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I dunno why I even clicked on this thread.










As my profile says:

<==========================


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do occassionally enjoy a Tabak Especial....all of them (though I have not tried the Red Eye yet). When I first started smoking I did enjoy Acid (Kuba Kuba was my go to stick) but now that i have ventured out into the world of regular cigars, there is nothing that beats the taste of natural tobacco.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mo1775 said:


> If you had the kuba the Blondie is pretty much the same.
> I don't like the Kuba it too sweet and infused.
> The Blondie is not a bad and I could handle the sweetness and infusion it in small doses. it's a good smoke for a bar or something the smell does not seem to piss people off as much. I enjoyed the ACID one and 5, although it's not worth the price, is not bad from time to time.
> I have been looking into trying the Opulence 3.


I had the Blondie and it was decent, but pretty mild. I did have to wipe the tip off with a paper tower and that helped a lot, but there was still some of the sweetness there, but it was at least tolerable. I think Ill try the maduro Acids, I think I may like those.



Richterscale said:


> Don't let everyone talk you out of it... give em a shot. Personally I don't mind the flavor of the smokes as much as I loathe that sweetened tip. It tastes like it's coated in aspartame.
> 
> You won't find yourself getting a great satisfaction from a rich cigar with these but having smoked many types of "tobacco" in my years I can appreciate an occasional flavor or two... the problem being those terrible tips. It's the reason I don't touch these.


Yes that exactly what it tastes like. Its horrible. I said it once and Ill say it again, Drew Estate could gain some customers by releaseing a line that didnt have the sweet tips. Or at minimum just telling me which ones have the sweet tip and which ones dont, because aparently some do not.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The closest analogy I can think of is this :

Great tobacco is like great scotch.

Do you pour grape cool-aid in a dram of twenty year old scotch?

Try some great cigars. Learn to taste the smoke in your nose. Slow down and learn to sip rather than puff.

There is a wonderful world of incredible cigars out there. 

Fall in love with the leaf.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bpegler said:


> The closest analogy I can think of is this :
> 
> Great tobacco is like great scotch.
> 
> ...


Great way to put it...I can't imagine mixing a twenty year old scotch with anything never mind grape cool-aid! lol

Man, this site makes me want to smoke and drink non-stop...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The closest analogy I can think of is this :
> 
> Great tobacco is like great scotch.
> 
> ...


You make a good point my brother, but also, infused sticks can be a nice chance of pace from your regular cigar. Trust me, I love Anejos and find cigars because of the rich, natural taste they produce. But sometimes I look for a little spice and a little flavor that can't be had in a normal cigar and that's where an infused stick fits the bill every once in awhile.


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but how is that Java smoke??I Almost bought a fiver


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but how is that Java smoke??I Almost bought a fiver


I haven't personally had one but I think the Java is supposed to be a great cigar but my problem is the price point, it seems quite high at around a $6 to $7 infused smoke, you know?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but how is that Java smoke??I Almost bought a fiver


Havent had one personally, but my friend loves them.


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really like the Java.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but how is that Java smoke??I Almost bought a fiver


If your have a taste for Silky cream, Mochas, chocolate, coffee, espresso, sweet chocolate aroma and also want that cigar to maintain its tobacco taste. Then the Java is for you. If your not a coffee person and you disagree on infused smokes then its not the cigar for you.

The Java is not like an acid. It does not have an overpowering infused taste.


----------



## akabilly (May 8, 2008)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the fact that you will have to keep the infused sticks isolated. Even if they are not touching other sticks the flavor and aroma will permeate everything in the box. Your standard unflavored sticks may have a unintentional waft of something sweet.

I have a xikar humidor within my veno temp that holds any flavored sticks I get. I have not looked inside it recently, but if memory serves me I think I have it filled with some Cafe Con Leche and my wifes clove cigarettes that she and her girlfriends like to smoke:scared:. I bet the Cafe Con Leches have a clove wang to them now, oh well.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

When I first started smoking cigars, I liked the Cold tea infusion or whatever its called. Its pretty mild, and has just a hint of tea flavoring. Its not sweet at all.

I have some Natural Dirt Torpedoes, and the smoke is great, but that damn sweetened tip makes me want to vomit. It literally makes me sick to my stomach and I cant finish the cigar. 

I'll have to try the paper towel thing and see if I can get rid of it. If it weren't for that tip, I'd buy a ton of them. The wife even digs the way they smell (very reminiscent of a pipe).


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Athion said:


> When I first started smoking cigars, I liked the Cold tea infusion or whatever its called. Its pretty mild, and has just a hint of tea flavoring. Its not sweet at all.
> 
> I have some Natural Dirt Torpedoes, and the smoke is great, but that damn sweetened tip makes me want to vomit. It literally makes me sick to my stomach and I cant finish the cigar.
> 
> I'll have to try the paper towel thing and see if I can get rid of it. If it weren't for that tip, I'd buy a ton of them. The wife even digs the way they smell (very reminiscent of a pipe).


That seems to be the going word around here with the sweetened tip business, I can't say that I like it either! Especially with a very fake flavor or something like cherry or some fruity business, it just turns me off from the stick.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats it exactly... a fake sweet. I LOVE sweets, I'll eat sugar right out of the bag LOL ... but that tip is gross. I dunno what they use, but I'm betting there are a million things they could use that would taste better... or just offer it in sweet or non sweet tip and let the customer decide


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Athion said:


> Thats it exactly... a fake sweet. I LOVE sweets, I'll eat sugar right out of the bag LOL ... but that tip is gross. I dunno what they use, but I'm betting there are a million things they could use that would taste better... or just offer it in sweet or non sweet tip and let the customer decide


Exactly brother! It's just not natural and it's way too "chemically enhanced" for my tastes. I think if company like DE simply listened to their consumers, they would gain a greater fan base. Just a simple like un-sweetening a tip, they would garner a much larger fan and consumer base. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I too like the Java cigar. It's a great change of pace.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I "evolved" from Kuba Kuba , Blondies, and C-Notes into a more traditional cigar smoker. At the time I though that the Acid sticks were absolute heaven! Palate changed and I decided to try the more traditional non-infused sticks. Never looked back.

It would be hard to go back for me because they all now seem to be way over artificially sweetened. Perhaps your palate may change to gravitate towards them?

If one can go one way towards traditional smokes then they sure can go the other way as well.

The 3 I mention above were the top sellers at my local B+M for infused sticks.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Naturals are not infused sticks.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Naturals are not infused sticks.


Oh ok, so is just that sweetened tip? Is that true of the entire Natural line?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Donovan. I am a huge fan of the whole Acid line. I keep two Acid Sampler Tins on hand at all times. I have not read throught this whole thread, i apologize....Still working on first cup o joe. but have you had any of there selections from the acid line ? Not an everyday smoke, i def prefer more traditional, but a great change of pace from time to time. I am yet to have one i didnt like. I have not tried the Liga Privadas yet, but hope to pick some up soon. There Tabak line is incredible. all in all, i like what Johnathan Drew and the boys are doing over there.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey Donovan. I am a huge fan of the whole Acid line. I keep two Acid Sampler Tins on hand at all times. I have not read throught this whole thread, i apologize....Still working on first cup o joe. but have you had any of there selections from the acid line ? Not an everyday smoke, i def prefer more traditional, but a great change of pace from time to time. I am yet to have one i didnt like. I have not tried the Liga Privadas yet, but hope to pick some up soon. There Tabak line is incredible. all in all, i like what Johnathan Drew and the boys are doing over there.


Thanks for the feedback Keith! I actually haven't tried anything from the Acid line yet. I have a Kuba Kuba on hand that I do want to try as well as a few other DE sticks. Do you have any specifics from the Acid line? I've heard the Opulence 3 is a pretty solid stick.

I'm definitely looking for a cigar that would be like a once every two week type of deal or for every 5 cigars I smoke, I might have an infused one.

The Liga Privadas aren't actually infused but they are supposed to be incredible. I have a T-52 in my humidor that I have really been wanting to fire up.

Thanks Keith and I appreciate your feedback, any sites you use for cheap prices on Acids?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks for the feedback Keith! I actually haven't tried anything from the Acid line yet. I have a Kuba Kuba on hand that I do want to try as well as a few other DE sticks. Do you have any specifics from the Acid line? I've heard the Opulence 3 is a pretty solid stick.
> 
> I'm definitely looking for a cigar that would be like a once every two week type of deal or for every 5 cigars I smoke, I might have an infused one.
> 
> ...


You can usually hit a couple of different types of acid on a CI, daily deal Jam. I know that I have seen the Kuba's on there several times and a few others as well. I am not really a big infused stick guy but he is right...the Tabak line is amazing for a "flavored" smoke. Maybe because it isn't "herbs and botanicals" that they are infused with but rather coffee, chocolate and other, more natural, things. The Cafe Con Leche is probably my favorite from the line as you get the best of both wrappers that they use and the tastes are very different and smooth.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The Kuba Kuba is deelicious, starts off powerful, but mellows out and gets a little more traditional towards the end. the Toast is another amazing, darker smoke. I highly recommend picking up a Acid Sampler Tin. Most places are getting 44.95 for it. So check out out CI, Holts etc....they should all be right about there. dont pay anymore. Plus its a cool tin to have , i store my lighters and cutters in it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You can usually hit a couple of different types of acid on a CI, daily deal Jam. I know that I have seen the Kuba's on there several times and a few others as well. I am not really a big infused stick guy but he is right...the Tabak line is amazing for a "flavored" smoke. Maybe because it isn't "herbs and botanicals" that they are infused with but rather coffee, chocolate and other, more natural, things. The Cafe Con Leche is probably my favorite from the line as you get the best of both wrappers that they use and the tastes are very different and smooth.


Exactly my thoughts! I don't want something that shouldn't be in a cigar at all, something very fake and chemically tasting. But coffee, espresso, chocolate, and cream, are all natural flavors that belong in a cigar in my opinion and Drew Estates merely enhances these flavors I think.



BlackandGold508 said:


> The Kuba Kuba is deelicious, starts off powerful, but mellows out and gets a little more traditional towards the end. the Toast is another amazing, darker smoke. I highly recommend picking up a Acid Sampler Tin. Most places are getting 44.95 for it. So check out out CI, Holts etc....they should all be right about there. dont pay anymore. Plus its a cool tin to have , i store my lighters and cutters in it.


Thanks brother! Someone else suggested it as well so I might have to get it at some point. I had another brother offer me a nice DE sampler for a solid price though as well so I might have to get on that! With cigars, you never know which to buy first haha!

Appreciate the feedback everyone and the thoughtful discussion here!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wholeheartedly agree...which is why I enjoy the occassional Tabak Especial. I did start off my smoking "career" with Kuba Kuba and did love them at that point, but now they are too infused for my taste. The cap is super sweet and the "herbals and botanicals" that they are infused with make it seem like they are infused with incense (to me anyway). I almost think that "herbals and Botanicals" is Drew Estate's fancy name for "cat urine"...LOL

IMO, Tabak YES, Acid NO! Also the Natural line is fairly decent too...sweet cap but not really "infused" tasting.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Kuba Kuba was one of my first cigars. I LOVED it! I don't care for them anymore, whether its infused or just a sweetened tip, they hurt my throat. imo. Like we say around here "like what you smoke, smoke what you like"
I used to love the cafe con leche. It was good stuff, I have since parted ways, as my tastes changed. 
Regardless aren't acids the biggest selling cigar in the US?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I opened the tupperdor I stuck the four I got from the sampler, it smells like Tiramisu. 

Not sure if I can bring myself to smoke one. 

I think these are destined for my friend whose favorite smoke is the Makers Mark 650 :cheeky:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Kuba Kuba was one of my first cigars. I LOVED it! I don't care for them anymore, whether its infused or just a sweetened tip, they hurt my throat. imo. Like we say around here "like what you smoke, smoke what you like"
> I used to love the cafe con leche. It was good stuff, I have since parted ways, as my tastes changed.
> Regardless aren't acids the biggest selling cigar in the US?


I could definitely be disappointed in these sticks but I've just got to try to get the curiosity out of my system haha!

I'm pretty sure your figures might be correct about Acids but after a bit of research it says that Mancanudo cigars are the best selling in the U.S. I'm a bit surprised by that but it seems in Campus towns and other, younger generation cigar smokers, Acids and other DE sticks are the hot sellers which makes sense.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I could definitely be disappointed in these sticks but I've just got to try to get the curiosity out of my system haha!
> 
> I'm pretty sure your figures might be correct about Acids but after a bit of research it says that Mancanudo cigars are the best selling in the U.S. I'm a bit surprised by that but it seems in Campus towns and other, younger generation cigar smokers, Acids and other DE sticks are the hot sellers which makes sense.


Some people love them, some probably take them apart and use them for other "types of smoking".
Thats funny because Macanudo was my first cigar!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

hey Don, i havent smoked a lot of them but the one i did try and like was the isla del sol. I also handed out a few sticks to some of my friends and they really liked them also. Its pretty mild but good flavor. Sorry thats the only one I would recommend I smoked a few Acids but not a big fan. Like every one has said you need to try them to figure out which one you like. Your the only one who has to like your cigar.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Some people love them, some probably take them apart and use them for other "types of smoking".
> Thats funny because Macanudo was my first cigar!


Yeah as I was telling Phil, it's most certainly a love/hate relationships with them haha!

I could have sworn that I had read somewhere about Acids being the number one seller in the U.S. but when I google and do some looking, it keeps coming up with Macanudo. Which yes, it is a good cigar company but it still surprises me a bit.

I'm really liking the discussion here though about these sticks! I'm glad someone bumped this a couple days ago to generate more thoughts on it, it's been nice.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> hey Don, i havent smoked a lot of them but the one i did try and like was the isla del sol. I also handed out a few sticks to some of my friends and they really liked them also. Its pretty mild but good flavor. Sorry thats the only one I would recommend I smoked a few Acids but not a big fan. Like every one has said you need to try them to figure out which one you like. Your the only one who has to like your cigar.


Thanks Dallas! I do have an Isla Del Sol on hand that I need to try! Gosh, I forget I have cigars sometimes because I don't dig through my tupperdors enough. Thanks for the feedback on it Dallas! I really need to start my Infused Stick Shootout review deal, too bad there isn't a Puff award for being an Infused cigar expert lol.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey Donovan. I am a huge fan of the whole Acid line. I keep two Acid Sampler Tins on hand at all times. I have not read throught this whole thread, i apologize....Still working on first cup o joe. but have you had any of there selections from the acid line ? Not an everyday smoke, i def prefer more traditional, but a great change of pace from time to time. I am yet to have one i didnt like. I have not tried the Liga Privadas yet, but hope to pick some up soon. There Tabak line is incredible. all in all, i like what Johnathan Drew and the boys are doing over there.


DITTO! :smoke2:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright guys well I have had a lot of great input on infused sticks and I really appreciate it!

Another question I want to pose is what is the best liquor or alcohol infused cigar you have smoked? I would like to hear some feedback on the following sticks:

*Maker's Mark - whiskey infused
*Drew Estates Kaluha
*Gurkha Grand Reserve Tubos - King Louis and other cognacs
*Oliveros Cognac tubos

Or any other liquor infused cigars not on that list would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright guys well I have had a lot of great input on infused sticks and I really appreciate it!
> 
> Another question I want to pose is what is the best liquor or alcohol infused cigar you have smoked? I would like to hear some feedback on the following sticks:
> 
> ...


Don't know about the others, but I had a little experience with a Makers Mark. My friend got some from somebody and he tried one. Made it through about 3 puffs and couldn't handle any more. I just smelled it and it was nearly enough to make me gag. Apparently they taste and smell like they are soaked in whisky. These just smelled terrible. Id stay away personally.

Id say if you want a flavored/infused stick stay with the Drew Estates, he seems to have it down to a science.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Don't know about the others, but I had a little experience with a Makers Mark. My friend got some from somebody and he tried one. Made it through about 3 puffs and couldn't handle any more. I just smelled it and it was nearly enough to make me gag. Apparently they taste and smell like they are soaked in whisky. These just smelled terrible. Id stay away personally.
> 
> Id say if you want a flavored/infused stick stay with the Drew Estates, he seems to have it down to a science.


 I had a Makers Mark back in my Drew Estate smoking days and it wasn't good...what they do is put the cigars in a loft above the aging whiskey barrels and just let them soak up the aroma...I do like whiskey and I do like cigars and I DO like cigars WITH whiskey but I do not like them blended. Loki is right...Drew Estate if you must have infused.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, definitely crossing the Maker's Mark cigars off my list!

How about any of those Cognac infused cigars? Thanks!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, curiosity got the best of me and I fired up a Dulce today.

Luckily I had a D&D Black coffee togo with it because it was like smoking an over sweetened cappuchino.

I tried to tough it out, I even peeled the rest of the cap off hoping that would limit the sweet and low taste but no luck.

The cigar under all that sicky sweetness was well constructed and burnt evenly while producing a decent amount of smoke, but was too mild to taste anything beyond the coffee syrup they soaked it in.uke:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks for the input guys, definitely crossing the Maker's Mark cigars off my list!
> 
> How about any of those Cognac infused cigars? Thanks!


If you want essence of cognac.......Anejo !


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, sorry to hear about that Tabak Especial, I'm looking forward to lighting one up, I have a brother who is gifting me one here so I want to check it out!

I know the Anjeos are aged or the tobacco is stored in cognac barrels but I didn't really get that out of it. It had that semi-sweet anise taste, but I couldn't pick up on the cognac like I wanted to. Oh well, guess I'll have to smoke a couple more!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Man, sorry to hear about that Tabak Especial, I'm looking forward to lighting one up, I have a brother who is gifting me one here so I want to check it out!
> 
> I know the Anjeos are aged or the tobacco is stored in cognac barrels but I didn't really get that out of it. It had that semi-sweet anise taste, but I couldn't pick up on the cognac like I wanted to. Oh well, guess I'll have to smoke a couple more!


I think the result is a raisin finish...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I think the result is a raisin finish...


Oh yes, I definitely detected that as well! Anejos are incredible!


----------



## Ted's Cigars (Feb 16, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks for the input guys, definitely crossing the Maker's Mark cigars off my list!
> 
> How about any of those Cognac infused cigars? Thanks!


Before you make any rash decisions, why not try a Maker's Mark cigar on us? Please send us your shipping address and we'll send a complimentary package promptly. While we'd love to send everyone a free cigar, necessity dictates that we limit the offer to the 1st 10 replies. Thanks, we look forward to hearing from you.

Ted's Cigars


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ted's Cigars said:


> Before you make any rash decisions, why not try a Maker's Mark cigar on us? Please send us your shipping address and we'll send a complimentary package promptly. While we'd love to send everyone a free cigar, necessity dictates that we limit the offer to the 1st 10 replies. Thanks, we look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Ted's Cigars


Sent you an inquiry on your site  I've yet to try one and I'm open to anything once with cigars.

Thanks


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*I've been skeptical about infused sticks for a long time....I've tried the Root tubo and that's a nice smoke, but none of the infused ones...until tonight....I was rummaging thru one of my humis tonight and I saw one of his Sauza Tres Gen sticks so I figured "what the Hell"....it's a nicely made cigar that does taste like tequila...nice wrapper...good draw, plenty of smoke, picks up in strength midway, good spicy/sweet balance with the tequila..it has pleasant floral finish when you retrohale...straight burn until the last 1/4....I'm nubbing this one so I guess I must like it.
Am I a convert?....probably not....it's more of a curiosity than an everyday smoke...but I might pick up a couple more if the price is right....plus they store them in tubes so I don't worry about them mingling with my other sticks...or it may just be that I haven't had a glass of tequila in a while so maybe that's what I really wanted.

"I have to keep smoking cigars because they keep on making them"
*


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

just dropping by again. still puffing away at those acids too! Had a tesa infused as well. 

i should start writing reviews on them. 

but to make things better, i did buy a box of flying pigs


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> *I've been skeptical about infused sticks for a long time....I've tried the Root tubo and that's a nice smoke, but none of the infused ones...until tonight....I was rummaging thru one of my humis tonight and I saw one of his Sauza Tres Gen sticks so I figured "what the Hell"....it's a nicely made cigar that does taste like tequila...nice wrapper...good draw, plenty of smoke, picks up in strength midway, good spicy/sweet balance with the tequila..it has pleasant floral finish when you retrohale...straight burn until the last 1/4....I'm nubbing this one so I guess I must like it.
> Am I a convert?....probably not....it's more of a curiosity than an everyday smoke...but I might pick up a couple more if the price is right....plus they store them in tubes so I don't worry about them mingling with my other sticks...or it may just be that I haven't had a glass of tequila in a while so maybe that's what I really wanted.
> *


Never heard of that stick before at all! Sounds like a good cigar though without an overpowering taste of alcohol in it. You said exactly what I was thinking, I don't want them for everyday smokes but every once in awhile it's nice to change it up.

Thanks for chiming in Pete!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Donovan, my wife is going to be smoking her first Acid Blondie tonight. If she likes it, do you have any other suggestions for her?

I'm guessing mild + light flavoring/incense = good for her, I can't imagine she'll want anything too overpowering.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Donovan, my wife is going to be smoking her first Acid Blondie tonight. If she likes it, do you have any other suggestions for her?
> 
> I'm guessing mild + light flavoring/incense = good for her, I can't imagine she'll want anything too overpowering.


Well I think the blondie is a great place to start! From this thread, I have gathered that the Acid Liquid and Opulence might be good sticks to try. I've got a TON of sticks now from Keith to try so after I sample a few more I will have a better handle on it. Also, I had a Tabak Especial Colaga Negra and it was a good smoke, just an ever-so-slight chocolate tip with a hint of cocoa and coffee within the stick. I'll be getting in some different ones from the Tabak especial line but if she's looking for something lighter I would check the Liquid and Opulence line Andy!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well I think the blondie is a great place to start! From this thread, I have gathered that the Acid Liquid and Opulence might be good sticks to try. I've got a TON of sticks now from Keith to try so after I sample a few more I will have a better handle on it. Also, I had a Tabak Especial Colaga Negra and it was a good smoke, just an ever-so-slight chocolate tip with a hint of cocoa and coffee within the stick. I'll be getting in some different ones from the Tabak especial line but if she's looking for something lighter I would check the Liquid and Opulence line Andy!


Yeah, and of the Tabak Especial line is GREAT for a change from regular cigars...they are the only "flavored" ones that I like any more. A little too sweet but the flavor is outstanding...coffee and chocolate.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Yeah, and of the Tabak Especial line is GREAT for a change from regular cigars...they are the only "flavored" ones that I like any more. A little too sweet but the flavor is outstanding...coffee and chocolate.


Definitely my man! I thought it was a great change of pace and I could see it in my regular rotation every once in awhile. I've got some Javas now too and I'm interested to see how they stack up to them now.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wanted to give a shout out to the guys at Ted's Cigars! They invited me to sample a Maker's Mark cigar on them so I sent an inquiry and they answered very shortly. They also provided me with some awesome background information on the cigars themselves as well as the actual infusing process of Maker's Mark cigars. The cigars themselves are produced in the same factory as Victor Sinclairs which I dig, they are good budget sticks that don't get a lot of love at all.

The customer service over there is INCREDBILE! They answer any questions at all and I've been enjoying talking with the guys over there so I look forward to getting my package in from there and doing business from them in the future.

Check out their website to look at a few of the cigars they carry:

Ted's Cigars, Branded Cigars from Maker's Mark, Grand Marnier®, Dumante, Forty Creek, and Ted's Made by Hand


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> I just wanted to give a shout out to the guys at Ted's Cigars! They invited me to sample a Maker's Mark cigar on them so I sent an inquiry and they answered very shortly. They also provided me with some awesome background information on the cigars themselves as well as the actual infusing process of Maker's Mark cigars. The cigars themselves are produced in the same factory as Victor Sinclairs which I dig, they are good budget sticks that don't get a lot of love at all.
> 
> The customer service over there is INCREDBILE! They answer any questions at all and I've been enjoying talking with the guys over there so I look forward to getting my package in from there and doing business from them in the future.
> 
> ...


Agreed...I too jumped on the free MM stick and they were very quick about a reply. I mean, they are offering a free stick, who I am to not give it it honest second try?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well I think the blondie is a great place to start! From this thread, I have gathered that the Acid Liquid and Opulence might be good sticks to try. I've got a TON of sticks now from Keith to try so after I sample a few more I will have a better handle on it. Also, I had a Tabak Especial Colaga Negra and it was a good smoke, just an ever-so-slight chocolate tip with a hint of cocoa and coffee within the stick. I'll be getting in some different ones from the Tabak especial line but if she's looking for something lighter I would check the Liquid and Opulence line Andy!


Actually Donovan, from what I understand the Liquid is one of the strongest Acids they make. Might not be a good choice for beginner. I have some Opulences coming for my wife to try, got a pretty good deal on cbid for them.

I was taking a look at that Ted's Cigars link you provided and while I'm not too big on infused I have to say I am intrigued to try the Makers Mark and Grand Marnier cigars, but at those prices I don't know that I can do it. 14 bucks is a lot for something I don't even know if I'll like. I'll hold off and see how you like the MM.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL, on a side note did anyone else notice that the bands are upside down on the Makers Mark, Grand Marnier, Dumante, and Forty Creek cigars? They're all applied so the logo is right side up when the foot is pointed up.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Agreed...I too jumped on the free MM stick and they were very quick about a reply. I mean, they are offering a free stick, who I am to not give it it honest second try?


Absolutely! If they are going to be kind enough then why not! It's been one that I have been eying so I am going to give it a try and give it honest feedback. I just thought I would throw them a plug and let you all know about some great people over there!



ktblunden said:


> Actually Donovan, from what I understand the Liquid is one of the strongest Acids they make. Might not be a good choice for beginner. I have some Opulences coming for my wife to try, got a pretty good deal on cbid for them.
> 
> I was taking a look at that Ted's Cigars link you provided and while I'm not too big on infused I have to say I am intrigued to try the Makers Mark and Grand Marnier cigars, but at those prices I don't know that I can do it. 14 bucks is a lot for something I don't even know if I'll like. I'll hold off and see how you like the MM.


Oh my mistake, thank you for correcting! I thought the Liquids were supposed to be pretty smooth but I am wrong! Perhaps I had them confused with the Kuba Kuba.

I will most certainly post a review of the MM and let you know how it is. From the process the explain, it seems to be a very subtle approach to infusing, unlike painting on a flavor or injecting the cigars with chemical flavoring or something. I'm really looking forward to it. Their prices are a bit steep but honestly, I don't think you'll find them cheaper anywhere. They have MM for $12 a stick and my B&M had them for $16 I think plus, if a box of ten, they are only $9 so maybe a group buy or something if they check out!

BTW, hope to you have your part of the trade out tomorrow Kevin!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> LOL, on a side note did anyone else notice that the bands are upside down on the Makers Mark, Grand Marnier, Dumante, and Forty Creek cigars? They're all applied so the logo is right side up when the foot is pointed up.


It's because they're sold up right with foot pointed towards the sky. See the picture at Famous:

Maker's Mark 538 (Glass Tubes) Cigars - Natural Box of 25


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> It's because they're sold up right with foot pointed towards the sky. See the picture at Famous:
> 
> Maker's Mark 538 (Glass Tubes) Cigars - Natural Box of 25


Didn't eve think of that one Abe! I don't get why Famous doesn't sell singles or the three pack. I would like to try that 538 though, I could see myself purchasing a couple of those and having them as a short smoke if this one is going to be good, we'll have to see!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol, apparently my wife went through this thread and got in on the free MM from Ted's. So we'll share that one and I'll get to try it. Good looking out on that one Abe. I still have to wonder why they decided to put them in the tube that way though.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Lol, apparently my wife went through this thread and got in on the free MM from Ted's. So we'll share that one and I'll get to try it. Good looking out on that one Abe. I still have to wonder why they decided to put them in the tube that way though.


Oh good deal! I'm glad she did! I'm excited to try it as I am always looking for a liquor infused stick and if it's good, I'll have to buy some for my brother as he loves Maker's Mark whiskey!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

not sure why they would do it, but I can bet it had to do with someone in the marketing department....


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Lol, apparently my wife went through this thread and got in on the free MM from Ted's. So we'll share that one and I'll get to try it. Good looking out on that one Abe. I still have to wonder why they decided to put them in the tube that way though.


I'll bet it's to match the way MM seals their bottles. Is it still possible to get the free stick?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Check the WTS section


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats the big deal. I don't care for most infused cigars, but I still don't get why they generate so much hate.

I do like the Natural's. They are NOT infused, they just have sweetened tips and a unique blend that kind of delivers a sweeter flavor.

ACID's are too florally. They are infused with herbs and other stuff. Just isn't in my interested.

Java, Tabak Especial and Isla del Sol are coffee infused cigars. I'm not to crazy about them but I do think they are good cigars. The flavor pairing goes much better with tobacco than herbs like the ACID.

Would surprised people though to find some of the cigars on the market use flavoring in some way or another. It may not be directly brushing on artificial flavors or infusing the cigar via aroma's, but there are ways other than just blending tobacco from different seeds and regions that adds flavor to the cigars.

I forget what the process is called, as it isn't mentioned much, but there is a way they add flavoring to the OpusX to give it that unique flavor that no one can quite seem to pinpoint. I often hear molasses or raisin or something along the lines of sweeter and tangy.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

The customer service over there is INCREDBILE! They answer any questions at all and I've been enjoying talking with the guys over there so I look forward to getting my package in from there and doing business from them in the future.

Check out their website to look at a few of the cigars they carry:

Ted's Cigars, Branded Cigars from Maker's Mark, Grand Marnier®, Dumante, Forty Creek, and Ted's Made by Hand[/QUOTE]

I tried for the free stick too but have not had any replies. I'm pretty sure I must have been one of the first 10. Must be 'cos I'm in Canada !


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

TylerDurden said:


> Whats the big deal. I don't care for most infused cigars, but I still don't get why they generate so much hate.


Some people just can't stand the taste of them and prefer smoking just straight up cigars which I also enjoy. By no means are these infused sticks my main sticks, I'm just looking for something a little bit different. People hate them for their tastes sometimes and just ruining the tobacco within in the cigar.

I appreciate the feedback though! There are a number of infusing processes. I know that with Anejos they let the tobacco or the cigars sit within old cognac barrels which produce that anise and raisin taste.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I really don't hate on any cigars, if someone wants to pay money for them go ahead (it's all about smoking what you like). But the problem I have with them is a lot of them use sub-standard tobacco then hide it with infusions of different herbs or adding sugar to the tip. I find that "regular" cigars often taste better than infused ones because the tobacco sucks so bad on the infused sticks. This is not to say that all of them do, but there sure are lot that do.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I really don't hate on any cigars, if someone wants to pay money for them go ahead (it's all about smoking what you like). But the problem I have with them is a lot of them use sub-standard tobacco then hide it with infusions of different herbs or adding sugar to the tip. I find that "regular" cigars often taste better than infused ones because the tobacco sucks so bad on the infused sticks. This is not to say that all of them do, but there sure are lot that do.


Agreed Abe! Also I can't help but think, even if it was good tobacco, it's just overly infused and it covers up the natural nuances of that tobacco. I've had a few that it just tasted like I was smoking a piece of fruit or something, no tobacco flavor whatsoever.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Agreed Abe! Also I can't help but think, even if it was good tobacco, it's just overly infused and it covers up the natural nuances of that tobacco. I've had a few that it just tasted like I was smoking a piece of fruit or something, no tobacco flavor whatsoever.


I'm with you there Donovan, when I smoke cigars I like them to taste like well cigars, when I drink I like my whisk(e)y to taste like whisk(e)y. Not to say that I care when someone else wants to mix it up, hell I smoke hookah and that is just about all flavored stuff and I've been known to do all sorts of crazy flavors there, but it's different when I want to smoke a cigar.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I really don't hate on any cigars, if someone wants to pay money for them go ahead (it's all about smoking what you like). But the problem I have with them is a lot of them use sub-standard tobacco then hide it with infusions of different herbs or adding sugar to the tip. I find that "regular" cigars often taste better than infused ones because the tobacco sucks so bad on the infused sticks. This is not to say that all of them do, but there sure are lot that do.


There is the potential to use cheaper Tobacco. They do in some other infused and flavored cigars. But Jonathan Drew has to much pride in his business to use cheap tobacco.

And as the others say how people like to taste the tobacco, that is what I agree on mainly. It is why I don't smoke infused cigars. Maybe 1 a year if that. But there are too many infused cigars that either, A) add flavors that do not blend with tobacco at all, or B) make the flavors they add so strong it over powers the tobacco.

It's really about subtlety in my opinion.

I'd like to see JD come out with a "infused light". Something with just trace amounts of flavoring that compliment the cigar. Vanilla, cocoa, espresso, rum, caramel, etc.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I'm with you there Donovan, when I smoke cigars I like them to taste like well cigars, when I drink I like my whisk(e)y to taste like whisk(e)y. Not to say that I care when someone else wants to mix it up, hell I smoke hookah and that is just about all flavored stuff and I've been known to do all sorts of crazy flavors there, but it's different when I want to smoke a cigar.


Well said brother! This has been a good thread though with a lot of awesome recommendations and discussion about infused sticks and everything, lots of constructive advice and everything here! I'm hoping to cigar an infused cigar or two to keep in my humidors for regular smoking but pipe fits that flavored bill pretty nicely but it just doesn't replicate that draw and everything I get out of the cigar. Thanks for all of the good input Abe!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

TylerDurden said:


> opinion.I'd like to see JD come out with a "infused light". Something with just trace amounts of flavoring that compliment the cigar. Vanilla, cocoa, espresso, rum, caramel, etc.


I agree Tyler! Something much more subtle without being over the top and something not organic or anything of the such. Subtle is key when appealing infused cigars to the regular cigar smoker market. Although I think he has hit his stride on a few sticks that are pretty nice such as the Isla Del Sol and the Ltd. Irish Hops, very subtle, good quality sticks.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Donovan, and thanks for the RG, I tried to hit you back, but they told me I have to share with others. I hate sharing!!! LOL!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Thanks Donovan, and thanks for the RG, I tried to hit you back, but they told me I have to share with others. I hate sharing!!! LOL!


Haha no problem, I have that dang thing come up a lot on here!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

IMO Acid Kuba kuba is only good during the warm season in the afternoon outside with an ice cold tea


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just to check back in - my wife enjoyed the Blondie and is interested enough in making it a once every week (or two) thing. So it looks like I'll be starting a small tupperador for her.

She enjoyed the earthiness/herbaliness of it (I thought it smelled like hippie patchouli) but said she wouldn't want anything that was stronger as far as flavoring goes. She also said she wouldn't mind something fruity, but nothing coffee or wine/alcohol-related. So it looks like I'll be doing a bit more research and making a few purchases.

Maybe this means I can buy more cigars for myself!?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Andrew, you might have your wife try the CAO flavors. My wife enjoys those quite a bit. Her favorite I believe is the Cherry Bomb.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Andrew, you might have your wife try the CAO flavors. My wife enjoys those quite a bit. Her favorite I believe is the Cherry Bomb.


Not to counter you Kevin but I just thought I would share my own experience with the CAO flavours. I bought the little six PC sampler and was pretty disappointed. The tips seemed to be about the only thing that was sweetened with not flavor coming from the actually cigar itself, I just was pretty disappointed in their flavorings.

Now, I can't vouch for the rest of the vitolas in the line so hopefully those are much better! I have a robusto lying around that I need to try and see what it's like.

Kevin, which vitola does your wife smoke in the CAO line?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Not to counter you Kevin but I just thought I would share my own experience with the CAO flavours. I bought the little six PC sampler and was pretty disappointed. The tips seemed to be about the only thing that was sweetened with not flavor coming from the actually cigar itself, I just was pretty disappointed in their flavorings.
> 
> Now, I can't vouch for the rest of the vitolas in the line so hopefully those are much better! I have a robusto lying around that I need to try and see what it's like.
> 
> Kevin, which vitola does your wife smoke in the CAO line?


Agreed on CAO... except 1 cigar. Eileen's Dream. It's actually quite nice. Give it another go if you can.

Others I didn't care for. Cherry? yuck. Hmm... I want a Ludens cough drop now...


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

FWIW, My girl doesn't normally smoke at all, but she loves the CAO Moontrance robusto. That and the kuba kuba are the only two she smokes.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought I would share that my complimentary sampler from Ted's Cigars came in today. I can't stress enough that these guys know customer service and have been awesome guys to chat with over there. Definitely check them out!

I was only expecting one Maker's Mark cigar but they threw in TWO. They sent the 640 as well as the Petite Corona. Really looking forward to smoking both of these beauties! The presentation is incredible so let's hope they smoke as good as they look!



















That's again Ted's Cigars, you are guys are great! I'll post a review of one or both of these when I get around to smoking them. I've been receiving numerous infused bombs lately so I've got a lot of smoking to do haha!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Not to counter you Kevin but I just thought I would share my own experience with the CAO flavours. I bought the little six PC sampler and was pretty disappointed. The tips seemed to be about the only thing that was sweetened with not flavor coming from the actually cigar itself, I just was pretty disappointed in their flavorings.
> 
> Now, I can't vouch for the rest of the vitolas in the line so hopefully those are much better! I have a robusto lying around that I need to try and see what it's like.
> 
> Kevin, which vitola does your wife smoke in the CAO line?


Give the larger vitolas a try. My wife likes the coronas in that line. I think the smaller you go with infused cigars the less opportunity there is to really impart the flavors into the tobacco. I personally don't like any of the infused I've tried primarily because of the flavored stuff they spray on the head. I wish there was a brand that just infusede the cigar without putting a bunch of sweet stuff on the wrapper. Each one I've tried, the flavored stuff just makes me sick and I can't get very far into it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Give the larger vitolas a try. My wife likes the coronas in that line. I think the smaller you go with infused cigars the less opportunity there is to really impart the flavors into the tobacco. I personally don't like any of the infused I've tried primarily because of the flavored stuff they spray on the head. I wish there was a brand that just infusede the cigar without putting a bunch of sweet stuff on the wrapper. Each one I've tried, the flavored stuff just makes me sick and I can't get very far into it.


I was hoping this was the case, thanks Kevin! I'm with you on the infused things on the cap of the cigar. I sound like a broken record here, but it's that "chemically" taste I keep referring to, just nothing natural or organic about it. I would like to see a cigar that had the actual tobacco infused some way and not hurried. From talking with Erik over at Ted's, the Maker's Mark process seems to be pretty natural and not an injection or paint-on flavoring so I'm excited to try it.

Thanks for the heads-up about the coronas!


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Wish I had been able to get to this thread a little earlier. I started out smoking Acids and really enjoyed them. I think my favorites were the Blondies and the Cold Tea Infusion. I can't remember the exact reason for starting with Acids, but I think part of it was that the strait non infused ones were too strong for me at the time. Never smoked anything before in my life, and the strait tobacco was a bit overpowering for me. The Acids helped break me into it, and eventually I got away from Acids and moved onto Arturo Fuente to Padron.

As far as Drew Estates goes, I have never had any issues with the quality of their cigars. Never had any that were plugged, unraveled, torn, discolored, etc. The burn has always been even, smoke has always been cool, and while they were well infused, weren't ridiculously overpowering. They were a huge step up from flavored Owls or Blunts.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ShaulWolf said:


> Wish I had been able to get to this thread a little earlier. I started out smoking Acids and really enjoyed them. I think my favorites were the Blondies and the Cold Tea Infusion. I can't remember the exact reason for starting with Acids, but I think part of it was that the strait non infused ones were too strong for me at the time. Never smoked anything before in my life, and the strait tobacco was a bit overpowering for me. The Acids helped break me into it, and eventually I got away from Acids and moved onto Arturo Fuente to Padron.
> 
> As far as Drew Estates goes, I have never had any issues with the quality of their cigars. Never had any that were plugged, unraveled, torn, discolored, etc. The burn has always been even, smoke has always been cool, and while they were well infused, weren't ridiculously overpowering. They were a huge step up from flavored Owls or Blunts.


Thanks for sharing brother! That's a lot of good, useful information. I've got both the blondie and the Cold Tea Infusion on hand from a generous BOTL here so I look forward to smoking them and trying them!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I got mine today too!! Big thanks to those guys.. I'll be trying one this weekend.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> I got mine today too!! Big thanks to those guys.. I'll be trying one this weekend.


Definitely report back to us Jason!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

I received my complimentary sticks a few days ago as well. WOW, talk about quick. I emailed these guys, received a response within 15min, and got my sticks within 48hrs. I'm looking forward to sharing one, among many other cigars, with a buddy that just finished taking his BAR Exam yesterday.

Does anyone know the difference between the two sticks???



donovanrichardson said:


> Just thought I would share that my complimentary sampler from Ted's Cigars came in today. I can't stress enough that these guys know customer service and have been awesome guys to chat with over there. Definitely check them out!
> 
> I was only expecting one Maker's Mark cigar but they threw in TWO. They sent the 640 as well as the Petite Corona. Really looking forward to smoking both of these beauties! The presentation is incredible so let's hope they smoke as good as they look!
> 
> ...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got the same two sticks just the other day...super fast, and I am hoping that I will enjoy them and give them a good review...since I didn't care for them the first time.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> I received my complimentary sticks a few days ago as well. WOW, talk about quick. I emailed these guys, received a response within 15min, and got my sticks within 48hrs. I'm looking forward to sharing one, among many other cigars, with a buddy that just finished taking his BAR Exam yesterday.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between the two sticks???


This is what Erik over at Ted's sent me in an email, this is a quote from him:

"I appreciate your interest in our cigars and wanted to reply to your last set of questions. All of our cigars are made at our partner factory, Empresas de Victor Sinclair, in Santiago, Dominican Republic. Cigars are rolled at the factory and shipped to us in bundles. We season the cigars, package, and ship final product from our factory in Louisville, KY (heart of bourbon country). Blends for the cigars that we sent you are as follows:

Maker's Mark 650 = Ecuadorian Sumatra Wrapper, US Connecticut Binder, Dominican Republic Piloto Cubano & Criollo '98 Filler

Maker's Mark 538 = Ecuadorian Connecticut Shade Wrapper, Ecuadorian Sumatra Binder, Dominican Republic Piloto Cubano & Criollo '98 Filler"

That should help brother!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> The customer service over there is INCREDBILE! They answer any questions at all and I've been enjoying talking with the guys over there so I look forward to getting my package in from there and doing business from them in the future.
> 
> Check out their website to look at a few of the cigars they carry:
> 
> Ted's Cigars, Branded Cigars from Maker's Mark, Grand Marnier®, Dumante, Forty Creek, and Ted's Made by Hand


I tried for the free stick too but have not had any replies. I'm pretty sure I must have been one of the first 10. Must be 'cos I'm in Canada ![/QUOTE]

Woohoo ! I got my free sticks today ! Ted's customer service is fantastic. They actually shipped my two sample sticks on the 18th Feb ( so pretty much straight away ) and they arrived yesterday. As for Canada Post and Canadian Customs.....their customer service leaves a lot to be desired ( three weeks....c'mon guys !!!!). Looking fwd to sampling these two sticks when the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Woohoo ! I got my free sticks today ! Ted's customer service is fantastic. They actually shipped my two sample sticks on the 18th Feb ( so pretty much straight away ) and they arrived yesterday. As for Canada Post and Canadian Customs.....their customer service leaves a lot to be desired ( three weeks....c'mon guys !!!!). Looking fwd to sampling these two sticks when the weather gets a bit better.


Good to hear Scott! Be sure to let us know what you think of it as well!


----------



## ventura726 (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone saying smoke what you like. I have always said when it comes to anything that you put in your mouth, to stick with what you like. I had a couple Isla Del Sols about a year and a half ago and I thought they were a pretty decent smoke for something different. I just got 3 Tabak Cafe con Leche and 2 Red Eye on special at Cigar.com and I tried one of the CCLs and I liked it a lot. The tip was a tad too sweet at first, but it mellowed out and ended up being a good smoke. It wont take the place of any of my regular sticks, but it's nice every once in a while for variety's sake.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone else been smoking any infused sticks? I'm breaking into a few this week during my week at work I hope. Should be able to pound through some cigars and I'll report back on what's good and what to stay away from!


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I tried a ACID Blondie this past weekend... I gotta say that infused cigars are no longer for me. Burn and construction were fine, but the flavor irritated my throat and was a gnarly taste.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I tired a Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche from Phil today and I gotta say, it was a good smoke! Yes, the sweetened tip will turn some off but it's not like the sweetened tip I have had on other smokes, it didn't like burn or really gag me at all, it was not bad at all. The only thing I wished was that the maduro wrapper was a bit wider on the foot of the cigar before it entered into the lighter colored wrapper. Thanks again Phil!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Just my usual...I've found I like the Isla Del Sol's with coffee. I've figured out that eating and smoking ruins my palette, so whenever I go to our weekly herf and we have dinner, I bring my "milder" infused, like the coffee ones, that seem to play nicer with food. The ACID Opulence 3's are quite tasty too. I wasn't thrilled with the Ambrosia Vann Reef (especially for the price!), but I really enjoy the Ambrosia Clove Tikis, great for a quick smoke. I'm gonna bust out the Makers Mark this week I think, maybe tomorrow. Kevin will get the larger vitola one, Ill take the smaller, corona sized one.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife had a surprise birthday party for me in February at one of the local B&Ms. I had probably 8-10 people buy me cigars, which was OK, but I wish they would have just asked me what I wanted to try, lol....But they were all pretty good cigars and the price was right, lol. 

Anyway, I say that to say this: A friend of mine loves infused sticks. He is fairly new to cigars, 1 year max. So he buys me a Kuba deluxe (basically a Kuba Kuba tubo) I have to say, great construction and burn. I even liked the taste. They are not for me, but I wouldn't hesitate to smoke one again, but I wouldn't spend money on it. It was actually a great experience. For me, construction can go a LONG way, as long as the cigar tastes decent. Not having to touch up the burn, or having the ACID go out, added points in my book.

I say, to each their own. I think if you like the infused sticks, go for it!!! it's your money. My wife will ONLY smoke infused sticks, but hey, she's smoking with me, so LIFE IS GOOD!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up Tony! I have a couple Kuba Kuba resting right now but I think one will probably get smoked this week, I hope so at least anyway!


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

All Drew Estates cigars i have tried have been really good, the biggest problem i had was PRICE, they are not worth it. Half the price i'd start buying again.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

muddy said:


> All Drew Estates cigars i have tried have been really good, the biggest problem i had was PRICE, they are not worth it. Half the price i'd start buying again.


You make a GREAT point Mickey! That gets me as well. No way would an infused stick be in my everyday rotation but even if I wanted to smoke one a week, I think my money could be better spend on something else. I mean, Javas are like $6 -$7 a stick at least and those Acids get up there in price as well.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Never smoked an acid, but if they taste anything like they smell, I can't imagine enjoying them. OTOH, the first time I smelled a tobacco that included latakia, I felt pretty much the same way, IIRC, so who knows.

Still looking for a good rum/bourbon/whiskey infused stick for non-serious-smoke times. I like the reviews I've read of the erin go bragh line, but am still waiting to win a 5 pack on cbid. I'm not planning to spring for a box of untasted infused cigars.

I've had a few coffee infused sticks that were ok, but wish that the sweetened tip could have been toned down a little. I don't mind a sweet tip, but when I can't even taste the cigar because of it it's kind of silly. I got a 5er of the tobak especial dulce robustos from monster since so many reviews mentioned it as being tastefully done, and all I can say is wow - if that's tastefully done, what's a sugarbomb like? I had an isla del sol corona a while back that was much less sugary (though this may have had more to do with the size of the cigar than anything). I didn't particularly care for the aftertaste, though.


----------



## eastx (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the Acid Kuba Kuba, it has got me started, I am just now starting to branch out and try other cigars. They have been a nice introduction into cigars for me. I will keep a couple in my humidor til my taste changes.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've tried a few infused cigars and they're just not for me. I bought some empty boxes from C.I and one of them was Acid. The box itself had a really strong smell that made me nauseous so I can't imagine ever smoking one. 

The coffee-infused cigars such as Tabak Especial are a bit more tolerable. I've been given a few to try on occasion but never really enjoyed them to be honest. The sweetened tips are way too strong and I'd rather just drink some coffee with my cigar if I want a "coffee taste."


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fireface said:


> Still looking for a good rum/bourbon/whiskey infused stick for non-serious-smoke times. I like the reviews I've read of the erin go bragh line, but am still waiting to win a 5 pack on cbid. I'm not planning to spring for a box of untasted infused cigars.


Erin Go Bragh are good smokes! I seriously liked them quite a bit when I had them. They are pretty mellow and have that slight irish whiskey flavor you are desiring. I've also got a Maker's Mark cigar resting that I hope to burn soon



bc8436 said:


> The coffee-infused cigars such as Tabak Especial are a bit more tolerable. I've been given a few to try on occasion but never really enjoyed them to be honest. The sweetened tips are way too strong and I'd rather just drink some coffee with my cigar if I want a "coffee taste."


Agreed my man! Definitely much more of that "natural" flavor I always rave about. The Tabak is quite a bit more "earthy" and just good cigars. Sure, the sweetened tip might scare some but I dig it a little bit!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

bc8436 said:


> The coffee-infused cigars such as Tabak Especial are a bit more tolerable. I've been given a few to try on occasion but never really enjoyed them to be honest. The sweetened tips are way too strong and I'd rather just drink some coffee with my cigar if I want a "coffee taste."


If you're still up to trying, give the Isla Del Sol a shot. It is the most "cigar-like" of the cigars I smoke, and by that I mean unflavored and natural. It works great with my coffee. No sweetened cap on that one either. They're not too expensive, and easy to find.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> If you're still up to trying, give the Isla Del Sol a shot. It is the most "cigar-like" of the cigars I smoke, and by that I mean unflavored and natural. It works great with my coffee. No sweetened cap on that one either. They're not too expensive, and easy to find.


I'll give it a try if I come across it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great information being shared here guys, I really appreciate it and I hope you all do too!

I just had an Acid Blondie Petite Corona. It started off surprisingly nice! The tip was just a hint of sweetness which was nice and the flavors were not terrible bizarre or anything. Very nice mellow cigar although not as much tobacco flavor as I would have liked. It got really harsh though towards the end but then again, problem with the smaller RGs. Overall though, definitely worth a try I thought.

Thank you again Keith for the bomb of the Acids! I have him to thank for allowing me to try a lot of these Acid cigars!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

CURSE YOU DONOVAN!

I have only had a few infused sticks when i first got into cigars and have stayed away from them for months, After reading through this thread i suddenly blacked out and found i had purchased a hand full of infused 
sticks and got a small tupperdor set up:biggrin:.

Today I had an Acid blondie and you know what, I enjoyed it. 

Thanks for getting me interested in them again.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

SmokinSpider said:


> CURSE YOU DONOVAN!
> 
> I have only had a few infused sticks when i first got into cigars and have stayed away from them for months, After reading through this thread i suddenly blacked out and found i had purchased a hand full of infused
> sticks and got a small tupperdor set up:biggrin:.
> ...


Haha glad to hear it Jayme! To me, I could never have a regular diet of infused sticks but their are some days I'm just not in the mood for a regular cigar and I don't want to smoke pipe so an infused is the way to go!

Also, just got back in from smoking a Maker's Mark Petite Corona and it's a pretty decent cigar. I don't think they are worth the price by any means, but definitely a good in beautiful packaging.


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for starting up this thread Donovan. A lot of the questions I had about infused sticks have been answered here. I have to say that I am in the same boat as you. Sometimes you just have to dive right in and try a thing for yourself. No shame in that brother. I'm only about half way through the thread (a lot of Brothers responded :thumb: ) So I'm going to keep on reading. I'm very interested in hearing what you have to say about the ones you've tried. I appreciate the thread!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you again Keith for the bomb of the Acids! I have him to thank for allowing me to try a lot of these Acid cigars!


Anything for you Brutha !!!!!


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> If you're still up to trying, give the Isla Del Sol a shot. It is the most "cigar-like" of the cigars I smoke, and by that I mean unflavored and natural. It works great with my coffee. No sweetened cap on that one either. They're not too expensive, and easy to find.


The Isla Del Sol I had was sweetened. Are some in that line sweetened and others not?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Smokin Easy said:


> Thanks for starting up this thread Donovan. A lot of the questions I had about infused sticks have been answered here. I have to say that I am in the same boat as you. Sometimes you just have to dive right in and try a thing for yourself. No shame in that brother. I'm only about half way through the thread (a lot of Brothers responded :thumb: ) So I'm going to keep on reading. I'm very interested in hearing what you have to say about the ones you've tried. I appreciate the thread!


I'm glad you found it useful Joshua! There are a ton of cigars out there for sure! I'm alright with admitting I like an infused every once in awhile haha. There is a lot of great ideas in this thread! Speaking of infused, I think I might grab a Drew Estate Java with my coffee this morning!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Had my first Java the other day , delicious !! Very smooth , and smoked perfectly to the end !!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Had my first Java the other day , delicious !! Very smooth , and smoked perfectly to the end !!


I ALMOST reached for a Java this morning but I decided to go with a cheaper, smaller stick. A Cojimar Cognac infused. Not a horrible stick actually, it was just sweet at the start and then mellowed out to a little decent mellow smoke. It was pretty much exactly what I wanted in the morning with my coffee. Well, I guess 11 a.m. isn't morning haha!


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> I think I might grab a Drew Estate Java with my coffee this morning!


Ahhh.... a Java. I've been wanting to try one of them for the longest. Seems I can't find them in any fewer than a fiver and I'm trying to be better about buying singles when I can to avoid spending money on dog rockets (just read this term on here the other day and it had me rolling). I must say though when it comes to a cigar making my mouth water on sight alone this one defintely can do it. It just looks so nice sittin' there in the pictur. haha.... Oh well back to my Italian roast dreaming of when I can get to a B&M and buy a single to try.

On a side note when I do get one how long should I let it rest?

Later.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds good Joshua! I would assume you just need to let them sit about a week or so in your humidor to acclimate to the humidity again and what not. I wouldn't suggest keeping infused sticks for a long extended period of time as I have heard the "infused" flavorings subside and become diminished, just my two cents but haven't really personally experienced it.


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

You guys on here can just call me Josh! haha... thanks for the advice. I've not really had the chance to just let my cigars sit and age. Over here I have to smoke them pretty quickly before they dry out. Take care brother.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Reviving an old thread! I just had a Tabak Especiale Negra, and except for the sweet tip it was very enjoyable. Does anyone know the difference between it and the Red Eye? I think con leche will be too sweet for me.

That sweet tip is the least favorite part. I'll have to wipe it off next time. Cheers.


----------



## tayker (Sep 19, 2011)

Isn't a Red Eye a 4x50-ish Tabak size?

Not a fan of infused cigars. That being said ... Tabak Toro Dulce, DE/RP Java Maduro, and Kuba Maduro cigars are my guilty pleasure.

The Tabak Negra cigars don't pair well with my coffee.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

The Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche is indeed one of the best infused cigars that I normally smoke. The Isla del Sol is another favorite of mine, both mild and both quite good as far as infused sticks go.

I try to like the Acid line but they rarely hit the spot although the C-note cigarillos are interesting. 

Also, the Drew Estates Irish Hops is a pretty tasty sick! Although, it was a touch on the sickening sweet side but kind of died down after the first inch in.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got the coffee infused sampler from cigar . com and those Tabak especial Dulce's smell amazing...i may eat them


----------



## SassiItalyTours (Nov 18, 2011)

Kuba Maduor, Extraordinary Larry, Toast...some of my favorite smokes when I have time to sit and really savor a cigar. The traditionalist in me likes having non-infused sticks around as well, but there's a whole world out there to enjoy if you don't mind doing something unorthodox.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

SassiItalyTours said:


> Kuba Maduor, Extraordinary Larry, Toast...some of my favorite smokes when I have time to sit and really savor a cigar. The traditionalist in me likes having non-infused sticks around as well, but there's a whole world out there to enjoy if you don't mind doing something unorthodox.


I'll be sure to add some of those to my wish list. Now that I have an infused cigar tupperdore, I can stock some up


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for reviving this thread.

I have limited experience with the infused stuff though I have occasionally smoked some "topped" pipe tobacco with mixed reaction.

Does any one else get a nasty reaction from the sweeteners DE uses? Specifically, for me, The Natural Dirt. It seems to be something like Equal or other artificial sweeteners which also give me an adverse reaction.

It is a shame, too. I have washed the wrapper of the Dirt and found it to be a decent smoke.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread.
> 
> I have limited experience with the infused stuff though I have occasionally smoked some "topped" pipe tobacco with mixed reaction.
> 
> ...


Haven't experienced this before, but maybe now that you have brought it to my attention it will be different...i hope not though


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Fuzzy,
They do seem to have a saccharin sweetness to them for sure. I can handle the sweetness (Huge sweet tooth  ) but what kills me about the DE sticks is that awful burn at the back of my throat. I've tried a Acid Blondie, a Wafe, and a Tabak Especial Limted Cafe con Leche and they all do it. I was really disappointed by the Tabak to be honest. I guess I just have a weird pallet but I'm going steer clear of the Drew Estate stuff for a while.


----------



## LightupAnother (Dec 11, 2011)

The infused or flavored cigars have never been for me. I have had several DE sticks and enjoyed none of them. My father enjoys some of the flavored or infused sticks and they do smell nice in an unorthodox manner. I also cringe anytime I see an individual 'dip' or 'lace' their cigar with their beverage. If one likes a good glass of anything with their cigar, so be it. However, I enjoy a good port, but I would not want a port dipped Cohiba anytime soon. Don't understand that technic in the least.


----------

